# Hiking At 5am



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

after the hike


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Mystic
















Cambridge


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sayer


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Those photos are fantastic - thanks.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

As always, your pictures are great!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

All these pics are beautiful. The first one is priceless.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Loved all the pics!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I tried asking them for a day off today, but. . nope. They are pre-programmed that they hike in the early morning, lol.


----------

